# Have you remembered the clocks went back?



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

.............. just incase your rushing about to get to work or the shops on time    

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I remembered last night, but not when Isabella woke up at 5:20 this morning.  It was only when DH woke up a couple of hours later and he mentioned something about it that I realised - I had been singing Pop Goes the Weasel at 4:20am!  

Sue


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

We remembered the clocks went back, but my tummy and my cat hasn't yet


----------

